# Natternkopf (Echium vulgare), Aussaat und Überwinterung



## RiffRaff (8. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

Kurze Einleitung:
ich bin vor einigen Jahren auf das Thema Wildbienen/Solitärbienen aufmerksam geworden und bis heute geblieben. 
Einigen "Bienenhotels" auf dem Balkon folgten natürlich auch einige im Garten und ich staune immer wieder über die Vielzahl an Bienen/__ Wespen, 
die dann ab dem Frühjahr mit dem "Hausbau" beginnen. 

Habe mich zum Thema belesen und bin dabei auf den einheimischen Natternkopf (Echium vulgare) gestoßen, der wohl eine sehr wichtige __ Wildstaude für Solitär-Bienen darstellt. Ich finde die Pflanzen außerordentlich hübsch, ein richtig schöner "hingucker"! 
Da die Pflanze 2-jährig ist, also nach der Blüh-Saison über ihre Samen Pflanzenrosetten bildet, die dann erst wieder im nächsten Jahr blühen, habe ich mich immer übers Internet im Frühjahr mit den Jungpflanzen versorgt.


Ab nächstes Jahr soll das anders werden!  
Ich habe schon etliche Samen geerntet und auch schon erfolgreich Blattrosetten rangezogen.
Wie überwintere ich diese am besten? 

Da ich die Pflanzen im Frühjahr in 9cm Töpfen geliefert bekam, habe ich zunächst auch die Pflanzen einzeln darin keimen lassen. Nun habe ich aber die Befürchtung, das die Töpfe über den Winter komplett zum Eisklumpen frieren und die Pflanzen dadurch zerstören.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Überwinterung von 2-jährigen __ Wildstauden und kann mir einige Tips geben?!


gruß

Micha


----------



## schluffi (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Natternkopf (Echium vulgare), Aussaat und Überwinterung*

Hallo Micha
Zum Überwintern des Natternkopfes kann ich dir keine Tipps geben - bei mir wächst er einfach ... 
Aber zu den Wildbienen habe ich noch einen Webtipp: http://www.naturgartenfreude.de/wildbienen/ 
Die Seite von Werner David finde ich einfach genial. Guck einfach mal rein.


----------



## Kolja (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Natternkopf (Echium vulgare), Aussaat und Überwinterung*

Hallo Micha,

warum säst du sie nicht einfach im Freiland aus? Bei mir vermehren sich die Zweijährigen einfach selbst.
Die schon ausgetriebenen Setzlinge würde ich auspflanzen.


----------



## RiffRaff (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Natternkopf (Echium vulgare), Aussaat und Überwinterung*

Hallo,

gibt ja schon einige Antworten. 

Zum Thema Wildbienen habe ich schon einige Online-Seiten besucht und durchforstet. Werde mir diese aber auch zu den Favoriten legen.

Aussähen im Freien währe vermutlich ideal. Mom wuchern bei mir noch diverse andere Stauden, so das ich im Beet noch keinen Platz finde zum aussähen oder um die Setzlinge auszupflanzen. Das könnte ich natürlich im Herbst machen, wenn dann die Blütezeit allmählich nachläßt! Ich denke aber, im Garten wird es da wohl kaum Probleme geben, die Pflanzen werden sich selbst versamen und dann nächstes Jahr wiederkommen.

Da ich aber nächstes Jahr den Natterkopf auch wieder auf dem Balkon halten möchte, bleibt die Frage offen, wie ich dafür Setzlinge vorbereite und überwintere.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man die im Garten wachsenden Stauden dann im Frühjahr einfach in Balkonkästen bringen kann.

gruß

Micha


----------



## Kolja (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Natternkopf (Echium vulgare), Aussaat und Überwinterung*

Hallo Micha,

du kannst sie ja auch samt Töpfen im Beet versenken.


----------

